# Hard Times in NOLA



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

It’s officially spring time. Winds and dirty water are pretty standard this time of the year. Can usually go deep into the duck ponds in the biloxi marsh and find clean water and wind protection, but you’re just playing with small slot reds at that point.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Went last saturday out of hopedale as well. Fished all day, ran 60 miles total, put first trout in the boat at 5pm at the rock dam. Finished with 3 specs and white trout. 
Had clean water, but the level was low.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

water has been dirty for a while now. Season is sort of ending now. Wind has been really bad last few weeks.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like my last trip, except it was crazy high water. We had decent visibility early on, but then the water rushed in and made it just about impossible to sight fish. When the water came in, it was fast and dirty.

Technically the same thing happened my trip before that too.

Crazy high winds and cold fronts just shat all over our fishing.

LA action starts at 4:54 mark.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

My next window of opportunity is Sunday. 4 days of strong west winds, there will be no water. 
gonna be a struggle.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Season is over, everybody go home. Too windy, water is too high or too dirty. Water is too low and the fish are small. Crawfish prices are as high as bird punanny. The big fish have migrated to Texas.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

omegadef said:


> My next window of opportunity is Sunday. 4 days of strong west winds, there will be no water.
> gonna be a struggle.


Give me the low water. I rather it be super low.
I will say Ida changed the landscape of Pointe Aux Chenes quite a bit. 
There's still plenty of fish, but some islands are completely gone, there's mud piles scattered throughout. 
Certain shallow grassy banks I used to fish disappeared. Fish still frequent the same areas, we just have to take a different approach to the fish.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

jmrodandgun said:


> Season is over, everybody go home. Too windy, water is too high or too dirty. Water is too low and the fish are small. Crawfish prices are as high as bird punanny. The big fish have migrated to Texas.


Smack said that the fishing is great over his way!😉


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I know we typically refer to March and April as kite flying season but this spring has been stupid. The dirty water comes with spring. As does the wind but holy cow. Yesterday we had a long half day that was absolutely beautiful. Water was very very low but the fish were around and mostly happy. Then just after lunch the gales came up once again and this week looks lousy too. In my 10 years down here I haven't seen it blow so hard so consistently. 15-20 plus everyday with plenty of 20-30s days mixed in. Sheesh.


----------



## FishFuzz (Jan 3, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> I know we typically refer to March and April as kite flying season but this spring has been stupid. The dirty water comes with spring. As does the wind but holy cow. Yesterday we had a long half day that was absolutely beautiful. Water was very very low but the fish were around and mostly happy. Then just after lunch the gales came up once again and this week looks lousy too. In my 10 years down here I haven't seen it blow so hard so consistently. 15-20 plus everyday with plenty of 20-30s days mixed in. Sheesh.


I can believe it. Same thing happened to me. 
Its unreal how fast the conditions can change.


----------



## Ajax1980 (10 mo ago)

FishFuzz said:


> Hit up Hopedale on sort of a whim last week. Dirty water, wind, and not a lot of catching. If anyone has had any better luck down that way lately, I’d love to hear about it….


seems to be consistent with that place for the last 5-7 years.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

The spring roller coaster is on down here. Last weekend 2-2.5 feet below normal. Slips in Delacroix solid mud. Yesterday, 1-1.5 above normal with water way up in the grass. The water was dirty in the bigger bays but the smaller ponds were very clean, even with the wind blowing 20. Fished around Hopedale Lagoon and Lake Ameda.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Went Saturday. Found many many different schools of 11" trout and sailcats.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Wind is bad in NE FL as well.
Worst I have seen in many years. I have had so many scrubbed trips this spring. Went over the weekend because it was 15 knots and that was a decently calm day compared to many.
Water is Chocolate milk colored- so they are not easy to see.


----------

